# Thanksgiving



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2019)

Was not sure where to put this. Happy Turkey Day to every one. Be safe in your travels and don't eat to much.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2019)

I moved it here for you Ray. You and yours have a great and safe Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving! Stay safe and don't overeat! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 27, 2019)

Have a great Thanksgiving and don't forget to include all of the men and women who are defending our freedom in your prayers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving! to all my friends on WB!!! You too @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving everybody.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! to all my friends on WB!!! You too @ripjack13



Ah, yes, I love personal well wishes. 


Even if they're from Texans....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all.
May we be truly grateful this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2019)

Plenty to be Thankful for, May all yer turkeys be stuffed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 28, 2019)

Turkey is in the oven and have an hour or two before family starts arriving. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 28, 2019)

Best wishes to all the WB crowd! I hope you are all able to relax and enjoy family and friends for a few days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2019)

Turkey is stuffed and in the oven, went in at 11:15. Everything else is prepped and in the pans for cooking. Just taking a little break now and enjoying a cup of coffee.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 28, 2019)

Turkey is done and resting out of the oven. Just waiting for family to show up to get the last dishes cooking. Went from 10 people last night to only six this morning, and just got another call and we are back up to nine.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone... 

Spending money sitting in ICU with Dad and Mom. Yesterday was questionable, today he's better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 28, 2019)

Hate to hear Rocky. Prayers that he gets better.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2019)

They're still not sure what exactly is wrong with him. Liver enzymes were slightly elevated, retaining fluids. Has a history of heart trouble, so they looked at that, cardiologist took over and was been treating him for heart, suggesting CPK and Troponin levels were slightly elevated, which he attributed to vasospasm, and preemptive care not wanting it to develop into heart related, and not addressing what was causing it all.

Finally got gastrologist on board yesterday, he ordered CT scan and sonogram of his belly, which is where the pain is, then ordered catheter last night to drain fluids.

He's doing pretty good today, didn't eat at all yesterday, thought he was gonna lick his plate clean today. Had everyone concerned yesterday, including ICU staff, but after draining fluids the pain has eased off and he's a little more comfortable today.

Tuesday he was good all day, thought they were going to let him go yesterday, then the pain resurfaced so we were glad he was held over. Sounds like tomorrow they'll move him out of ICU if conditions continue to improve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone...
> 
> Spending money sitting in ICU with Dad and Mom. Yesterday was questionable, today he's better.





rocky1 said:


> They're still not sure what exactly is wrong with him. Liver enzymes were slightly elevated, retaining fluids. Has a history of heart trouble, so they looked at that, cardiologist took over and was been treating him for heart, suggesting CPK and Troponin levels were slightly elevated, which he attributed to vasospasm, and preemptive care not wanting it to develop into heart related, and not addressing what was causing it all.
> 
> Finally got gastrologist on board yesterday, he ordered CT scan and sonogram of his belly, which is where the pain is, then ordered catheter last night to drain fluids.
> 
> ...



Hope it all works out my friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 28, 2019)

Wishing for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2019)

Omg...I'm stuffed!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> Hope it all works out my friend.



He's looking a whole lot better today, and in fact looked better when I left a little bit ago, than he did when I got there this morning. 

Had his gall bladder removed many moons ago, due to recurring problems with gall stones, has had problems with kidney stones in the past as well. Gastrologist stated that it is possible to develop stones in the liver as well, and said looking at the elevated liver enzymes, he's ordered additional tests tomorrow to see if possibly he's having a liver stone event. 

At any rate, the reduction in fluids seems to be helping immensely! Old man isn't even sure what they did to him last night, just keeps saying they were "being mean to him; they were flopping him all around in the bed". They were trying to get his bed sheets straightened out, and get him in a position to get the catheter in, and that procedure lasted about 10 minutes. By that point last night, he was worn out from the pain, and flopping around constantly in the bed. He was pretty out of it, they put the catheter in and just got him situated in the bed, and he tried to get up to pee. After we left he apparently was a problem, because they called in a nurse from the Cardiac unit and posted her in the chair at his bedside, to keep him in bed. 

He had been declining the suppository they wanted to give him yesterday and this morning, but by this afternoon he told the doctor to bring it on, he was ready to do whatever it took to get out the damn hospital. Gastro doc is supposed to be extremely good, and he takes over tomorrow, so we have every reason to believe things are looking up. 

Unfortunately, we have to inform him that one of his oldest and dearest friends passed away, just hours before his 100th. birthday, the same night I checked the old man into the hospital. But, at the time I learned about that yesterday, he was starting to have problems again, so we've held off thus far.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 28, 2019)

After being on my feet in the kitchen for over 14 hours, I can honestly say it feels great to sit down.
I'm sitting at my computer desk, and I hear the fridge making ice cubes. We used a lot today.
We started the day with a cup of espresso from the stove top espresso pot. I got some good quality
espresso coffee from Italy this year. My wife & I enjoy some good coffee on the holidays. It makes getting going a little easier
when you're jazzed up on caffeine.
We baked our turkey & it turned out really well this year. We put butter up under the skin along with some chicken rub
from the local farmer's market. No stuffing in the bird, we cooked it separately in a dish.
I am grateful this year for many things. If I could get over whatever it is I'm down with, I'd be even more grateful.

But, I have a fridge full of great food, a roof over my head, and a nice bed to sleep in.
Happy Thanksgiving everybody.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2019)

I had a wonderful thanksgiving with Betty and the kids. We all enjoyed each others company and shared some delicious food together.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2019)

Yeehaw Greg Awesome looking meal. Ours isn't so formal. It's pile it on the plate and find a place to sit. Our main meats were: my smoked turkey that my son said it was so juicy you almost had to drink it down, glazed spiral cut ham and oven roasted rosemary pork loin. Along with all the side fixings

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Yeehaw Greg Awesome looking meal. Ours isn't so formal. It's pile it on the plate and find a place to sit. Our main meats were: my smoked turkey that my son said it was so juicy you almost had to drink it down, glazed spiral cut ham and oven roasted rosemary pork loin. Along with all the side fixings
> View attachment 174600 View attachment 174601



There's an awesome looking cutting board in the background!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2019)

Tony said:


> There's an awesome looking cutting board in the background!


Well that didn't take you long to home in on it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Checked the old man out of the hospital yesterday. He was good all day Thursday and Friday, Cardiologist was supposed to check on him, never showed. Sister sat there all day waiting on him. His PA finally showed to look in on dad on evening rounds, and although she really wouldn't have believed it possible, the woman was more indignant and condescending than her boss. Asked her to have him moved to private room, taken off all the wires and tubes and unnecessary meds and such, that we didn't feel they were necessary. She refused. 

Went over the doctor's and the PA's heads, told the hospital we wanted him moved to a private room, NOW or we were transferring him immediately. We would like a different doctor, they said no other doctor would assume his case at this point (_which we had little doubt why on that count_), wanted the lasix reduced his kidney function isn't good already, want the nitrates suspended, he hasn't had a heart problem since he went in EKGs have ALL been perfectly normal (_and he's been treated for a non-existent heart problem for 4 days at that point_), want the hourly breathing treatments halted.

Hospital said he had the right to refuse any treatment, should be no problems with insurance paying, moved him down the hall to private room on the cardiac care floor. He did great Friday night, not a bit of trouble. Saturday morning when Mom and I got there about 10 am, he was getting dressed, and said he was going home.

Been doing great at the house!

Neighbor who was in admin at the hospital, before retiring, inquired how he was doing, where he was at, who his doctor was... When I got to the doctor he lit up, had nothing but negative comments on the cardiologists behalf. Pretty much reaffirmed our suspicions, and reinforced our decision to take him out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2019)

Glad to hear he's doing ok,it's to bad the doctor had to be that way, as if it's not tough enough on people to be going through these kinds of things.


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 1, 2019)

Blessed thanksgiving and year. As you may have read in other posts, my work life stinks at the moment but due to my position no real fear of truly losing my job. I know things are better around the corner, just emotional going through it. We have a healthy grandson born in August, middle stepson cooked an amazing meal for us, and his girlfriend is a real keeper. Wife is healthy, baby sitting dogs, as well as being a pediatric nurse.....my hero. 

Blessings to all of you. Rocky, extra prayers for your dad and y’all. Try to relax......I know......but your dad is home, good step in the right direction. 

Now to get those ornaments turned out......

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 1, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Checked the old man out of the hospital yesterday.
> 
> Neighbor who was in admin at the hospital, before retiring, inquired how he was doing, where he was at, who his doctor was... When I got to the doctor he lit up, had nothing but negative comments on the cardiologists behalf. Pretty much reaffirmed our suspicions, and reinforced our decision to *take him out*.



Ok Buddy, I read the whole post, but am curious as to what the "take him out" term refers to.  

I hope your Pop does better now that he's outta there.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 2, 2019)

Did not know you were supposed to have turkey - we had fried catfish and fried oysters!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2019)

4 days of gorging myself on carbs and leftovers and I gained 7 lbs! Is that even possible? The scale don't lie. Back to my low carb way of eating now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Uhmmm... That's all? You must not have gorged enough!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

